# Help on rim selection



## FRUMKINS (Jul 13, 2016)

I just bought a 2016 Chevy Cruze which unfortunately came with the gaudy steelie rims/caps. Im looking to get rims of the same stock steelie size as well as winter tires to put on the steelies. Can anyone tell me a good cheap option for better looking rims and where to purchase them. Any help will be much appreciated


----------



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

I always start at Tirerack.com, and if not there, go to Discounttire.com, Between the two, you should have some choices you like.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Personally, I would go with a 17 or 18" wheel. You wont compromise ride quality at all, or put your wheels at danger, since you will still have plenty of side wall. And they look much better on the Cruze than a 16" wheel.


----------



## adoomy (Oct 30, 2016)

Look in the classifieds section on this forum. I also second Discount tire.


----------



## Skywagon (Nov 11, 2016)

Hopefully by this Tuesday I will have some 18x8, 35mm offset wheels and 245x40 tires on my new L. Will send some pictures and opinions.


----------



## Skywagon (Nov 11, 2016)

Try this website. My wheels and tires are being delivered today?
Custom rims, wheel tire packages for your ride - RIMSnTIRES.com


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Literally nothing looks worse than an aftermarket tiny wheel. Not even hubcaps. I'd take hubcaps over a 15 or 16 inch (non-oem) wheel ANYday.


----------

